# Looking for a really good Algo Reverb plug in



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 30, 2013)

I have been using Breeze and Aether. Actually, I end up using mostly Breeze. It sounds fantastic.

Unfortunately, its the number one reason Cubase crashes for me. After 3 updates and much struggle, I have finally decided to abandon it. 

Too many crashes - it just has to go out!

Any comparable algo reverb plug ins out there? Stability is important of course and it needs to be strictly 64-bit. apart from being a really good reverb plug in 

I am using Cubase 7 (latest update) on Windows 7 64-bit. 


Thanks.

Tanuj.


----------



## mark812 (Oct 30, 2013)

Lexicon PCM Bundle and ValhallaDSP (both Room and Vintage Verb). You can download demos.

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/mar10/a ... exicon.htm

http://voxcaliber.com/review-valhalla-dsp-vintage-verb/


----------



## dgburns (Oct 30, 2013)

vibrato @ Wed Oct 30 said:


> I have been using Breeze and Aether. Actually, I end up using mostly Breeze. It sounds fantastic.
> 
> Unfortunately, its the number one reason Cubase crashes for me. After 3 updates and much struggle, I have finally decided to abandon it.
> 
> ...



Hey Tanuj,sorry to hear it's not working for you.I use B2 with no issues myself.

I hear good things about -

http://www.exponentialaudio.com/index.php

or of course the Valhalla verbs,or maybe even the VSL verb in their bundle or maybe even the Relab 480 thing.Can't beat the Valhalla for price,but everyone's got their own taste I suppose.
cheers mate


----------



## Blakus (Oct 30, 2013)

I can't go past B2, and I never have any issues on the latest Cubase 7 / Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## woodsdenis (Oct 30, 2013)

Breeze and Aether do sound great, the Exponential Audio ones (ex Lexicon designer ) sound very nice.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Oct 30, 2013)

vibrato @ Wed Oct 30 said:


> I have been using Breeze and Aether. Actually, I end up using mostly Breeze. It sounds fantastic.
> 
> Unfortunately, its the number one reason Cubase crashes for me. After 3 updates and much struggle, I have finally decided to abandon it.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Are you sure you are fully up to date? What build numbers do you show on the info page of the GUI?

We have thousands of customers and no reoccurring reports of crashing for any product at this point. I personally use Cubase as my main host and use it extensively.

I'm not saying that we can't learn something new, but if you are having major stability issues, I would suspect maybe you do not have the final builds?

Final builds are:

Aether 1.6.0 b143
B2 1.2.0 b242
Breeze 1.2.0 b137

The Info Page of the GUI will show the version number above the SN.

Do you have the latest?

If you do have the latest, please send us crash logs. We are more than happy to look into anything you find. We are always striving to perfect all aspects of our products. If you find any issue, we will sort it out immediately.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 30, 2013)

It is difficult, if not impossible, to go wrong with the 2CAudio plug-ins, but it is ultimately a personal choice - sometimes driven by other factors no less<G>!

My current favorites are the Valhalla and the Exponential Audio plug-ins. In the past I've also been quite impressed with 112dB and AudioDamage. My all time favorite - though it might be nostalgia, was Wizzo...

NB: presently I use a little bit of UAD plate, but mostly I use a Lexicon PCM-90. It's probably my imagination, but I still think it sounds better than any plug-in I've tried. Kinda wish I had a dozen of them<G>...


----------



## mark812 (Oct 30, 2013)

It's also worth noting that Valhalla and Lexicon reverbs are very light on CPU and yet they sound fantastic.

I'd also give VirtualSoundStage a try, especially if you are using dry libraries. VSS + ValhallaRoom + ValhallaVintageVerb would cost you only $200 total and it will cover everything. Lexicon is more expensive but top quality as well.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 31, 2013)

Love the Valhalla stuff. I slightly prefer it to the Lexicon Native plugs.


----------



## milesito (Oct 31, 2013)

I love the Valhalla sound and use it to supplement Quantum Leap Spaces.... 

Valhalla Room is great and they have excellent customer support for recommending settings and helping you understand the parameters and product better...

m-


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will check out the suggestions.

Andrew, I have actually sent crash logs before a few times. The last one was just before your latest update at which point I was told that there was minor memory leak issues.

Unfortunately, I do have the latest update and I have actually used Breeze on three different systems now over the years but the crashes happen all the same in exactly the same manner even after all the updates.

The cubase crash shows Audplug64 at the moment (On a quick search on my system drive it leads to the 2C audio folder).

Without Breeze, I do not face these crashes. Aether works fine so far as I can tell but I do not use it as much so its hard to tell.

I did not get a response after the last time I sent my crash log - if you check your logs, you will find an e-mail from me.

I love Breeze and it would be great if I can get it to work! I know most people are not having any problems and its puzzling me as well 


Tanuj.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the info. I see your Breeze update from 10/10. The date of the file on the server now is 10/17. This was a quiet hotfix that remedied a minor issue some AAX customers were noting. 

Prior to that around the time of launch there were a couple last minute catches in all three products.

TO be 100% certain, would you mind re-downloading the Breeze update and re-runing the installer? If you crash again, please send us a new crash log.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 1, 2013)

Andrew,

Of course, I do not mind downloading the update again. I know you guys have been working very hard. It is only my love for Breeze that I have continued working the way I do (with crashes) for almost 2 years now. 

If it does not work, it does not mean I will never use it. It works well in smaller projects. 

I am open still and may be something else is causing a problem. But only you can tell from the crash logs what is going on. 

Recently I found out that FLUX SPAT was causing BSOD's on my machine. I uninstalled it and it was working.

But with Breeze, Cubase is clearly pointing to Audplug64

Lets hope we can sort this out. I am however tempted to try B2 as I love Blake's work and sound. And he has said on many occasions that it sounds fantastic as I am sure it does because its from 2C Audio

But I do hope you understand how frustrating it is in front of directors and producers when it crashes. I have to time everything accordingly!


Tanuj.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 1, 2013)

HI,

Thanks for the compliments. Yes, I can understand how it is important not to crash in front of the director etc. We are more than happy to look into whatever you send us.

I'm sorry we missed your previous emails somehow. Sometimes my spam filter blocks strange things. 

Let us know what you find. Maybe send me a PM here also telling me that you sent email, so I am sure to see it this time--just to check it is not being blocked.

Yes, check out B2 also.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 14, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Fri Nov 01 said:


> Yes, check out B2 also.




FYI, B2 on solo piano:

Classical/authentic/subtle:

https://soundcloud.com/andrew_souter/an ... r-the-wind

Epic/cinematic/ambient/newAge/

https://soundcloud.com/andrew_souter/an ... th-purpose


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 14, 2013)

+1 for b2 here. Cubase 7 with Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit - no issue. Basically replaced QL Spaces and VSL Hybrid Reverb for me.

By the way, Andrew: is there any way to reduce the ultra large screen size of the plugin when shown on a hi res screen res (2560 x 1600). It's since the last update that it's showing too big for my taste and I don't find an option to set it to a smaller size... Thanks!

marco


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks.

Yup, just change the skin option from "Kontrast HD" to "Kontrast" on the Info page, and then reload the plug.

Huge size is great for designing presets and getting deep into B2. Normal size is fine for mixing and daily use needs.

Huge size preemptively prepares for 4K displays which should theoretically be available in the coming year or so I guess...


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 14, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Yup, just change the skin option from "Kontrast HD" to "Kontrast" on the Info page, and then reload the plug.



aaaaah! Thanks - reloading the plugin did the trick!  I tried this already but without reloading the plugin and I didn't notice any difference then 


Worked like a charm!

Marco


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 14, 2013)

relab 480xl 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNDQzFTPcj8


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with the Lexicon Algorithmic stuff by ReLab.
I use their DSP device, and then a new Mid / Side Ambience processor for ERs
in serial pre Main Reverb.
By using the ReLab as an AUX, I can then use 20-24 of the Ambience ER verbs on each channel ensuring their proper depth and width.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 14, 2013)

I can highly recommend the Flux Verb Session. Smooth as butter. Lovely tone. I think it's still on sale through Peter Alexander's site.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 14, 2013)

+ 1 I just bought it too and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 14, 2013)

Softube TSAR-1 is worth a look. Simple layout, easy to dial in some very nice reverbs. I've been substituting for some applications for which I'd been using Valhalla Room in the past. In some cases, I'm liking TSAR better, in others, still sticking with VH. But it's a nice additional option. I'm also a big fan of the overall look and of the whole Softube line...very intuitive if you're old school and was raised on physical knobs and sliders.

I'm also having a love/hate relationship with SparkVerb. The control you have with this reverb is almost overkill, to the point you can easily get sucked into huge amounts of time tweaking. As I'm starting to get more accustomed to it, I'm finding you can dial in some really nice reverb. It's one of those plugins that takes some time and patience to learn, but there's a good payoff if you put in the time.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 14, 2013)

Tone Deaf @ Thu Nov 14 said:


> Softube TSAR-1 is worth a look. Simple layout, easy to dial in some very nice reverbs. I've been substituting for some applications for which I'd been using Valhalla Room in the past. In some cases, I'm liking TSAR better, in others, still sticking with VH. But it's a nice additional option. I'm also a big fan of the overall look and of the whole Softube line...very intuitive if you're old school and was raised on physical knobs and sliders.
> 
> I'm also having a love/hate relationship with SparkVerb. The control you have with this reverb is almost overkill, to the point you can easily get sucked into huge amounts of time tweaking. As I'm starting to get more accustomed to it, I'm finding you can dial in some really nice reverb. It's one of those plugins that takes some time and patience to learn, but there's a good payoff if you put in the time.



I like using Valhalla Room mainly for choirs. There's too many reverbs to choose from and it seems like we all use 2 or more . Someone should invent a perfect reverb and call it the HIGHLANDER , because then there can only be one. :wink:


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 15, 2013)

It's called the Model 7 by Bricasti.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Firstfewbars (Nov 15, 2013)

I´m looking forward to buy the Phoenix Surround Reverb. I think it will be released in a few weeks.

http://www.exponentialaudio.com/Surroun ... rround.php


----------



## AC986 (Nov 15, 2013)

I downloaded the Lexicon Total Bundle a couple of days ago. Very good.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 15, 2013)

Firstfewbars @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> I´m looking forward to buy the Phoenix Surround Reverb. I think it will be released in a few weeks.
> 
> http://www.exponentialaudio.com/Surroun ... rround.php



There's some really good YouTube vids on using a Surround System with FX designed for various formats.
I have tried for years using special Surround Mixers from the Scope Platform using JL Cooper automation tools and hardware, and some cheap Klipsche 6.1 monitors.
It was lots of new thinking and I learned alot, but didn't really hear how incredible the sound was until I used a friends Blue Sky SAT 6.5 MK IIs.
He is only an enthusiast but he's got cash and the system costed 6,000 USD, but I have never had so much fun mixing.

Good luck as that is an addiction as he is now talking about 20.4 whatever the hell that is.
One good thing though is my Surround Reverb package I bought for DSP can be disabled for stereo use.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 2, 2013)

Just wanted to inform people that Breeze seems to be working fine right now. 

I had to format windows due to an SSD failure and installed the latest Breeze update.

Since then it has been working fine without any crashes and Cubase is very stable now.

I still need to check between large projects. The film I am working on right now is a smaller romantic comedy so not using too many tracks and instruments at the moment.


Thanks Andrew!


Tanuj.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Dec 2, 2013)

Great to hear!

Here's some more good news:

http://2caudio.com/




> 12/01/132CAudio 2013 Winter Holiday Sale Active Now.
> 
> Join some of the world's leading artists, producers, and engineers, and save big on all 2CAudio products. This holiday season we are offering some of the best discounts we have ever offered. You may join the 2CAudio family for as low as $74.95 via the cool winter Breeze offer; you may save $50 on our immensely popular Aether and B2 products; or you may commit completely to perfection and save over 50% all products by purchasing the Perfect Storm 2.5 Bundle for only $399.95. There has never been a better time to join the family! Limited-time pricing is as follows:
> 
> ...



=o /\~O o/~ o-[][]-o o=< _-) o=? 

o o o


----------



## stevetwist (Dec 2, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Great to hear!
> 
> Here's some more good news:
> 
> ...



Nice! 

Andrew, are you able to say how long the Winter sale pricing will be available for?

B2 is high up on my list of next purchases, but I'm holding out just in case I win it in the VI-Control fundraiser . Of course, knowing that the chances of winning my ideal prize (Perfect Storm) are pretty slim, I might jump on this sale pricing .

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Andrew Souter (Dec 2, 2013)

The plan is that the holiday promo will last through the rest of the year, and maybe a few days into Jan...

If you happen to purchase something from us now and then win the same product later in the auction, we can refund you at that point. This way you don't have to wait all month to find out if you won or not. o-[][]-o

hmm.... btw I remember replying to Frederick about this thing, saying we would participate, but then I can not find a followup email from him. What did we agree to? :oops: Whatever it was, I'm sure it's great.  

Also BTW, note the existing customers can still apply the normal Cross-grade discount of $50. This means if you have Aether and want to add B2, or vice versa you pay only $150 at the moment etc... And there are paths to the full Perfect Storm 2.5 bundle too.


----------



## stevetwist (Dec 2, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> If you happen to purchase something from us now and then win the same product later in the auction, we can refund you at that point. This way you don't have to wait all month to find out if you won or not. o-[][]-o



Oh, awesome, that would be most gentlemanly of you . No reason not to purchase now!

Thanks so much for the quick response :D

Steve


----------



## dedersen (Dec 2, 2013)

Firstfewbars @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> I´m looking forward to buy the Phoenix Surround Reverb. I think it will be released in a few weeks.
> 
> http://www.exponentialaudio.com/Surroun ... rround.php


I've heard a lot of very good things about the Exponential Audio reverbs, but oh my, they really need to outsource the GUI (and webpage) design!


----------



## Darryl Jackson (Dec 2, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> The plan is that the holiday promo will last through the rest of the year, and maybe a few days into Jan...
> 
> If you happen to purchase something from us now and then win the same product later in the auction, we can refund you at that point. This way you don't have to wait all month to find out if you won or not. o-[][]-o
> 
> ...



That sounds fantastic, Andrew! I don't have a single complaint about B2 at this point. Its Scoring Stages are hands down my favorite space to place orchestral instruments in, both wet and dry.

Speaking of which, I was wondering- is there anything similar to your Scoring Stages in the Preset expansions to B2? Again, no complaints with what we have already, but I wouldn't mind picking one of those up if it allowed for a little more variety in that way.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Dec 3, 2013)

Darryl Jackson @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> That sounds fantastic, Andrew! I don't have a single complaint about B2 at this point. Its Scoring Stages are hands down my favorite space to place orchestral instruments in, both wet and dry.
> 
> Speaking of which, I was wondering- is there anything similar to your Scoring Stages in the Preset expansions to B2? Again, no complaints with what we have already, but I wouldn't mind picking one of those up if it allowed for a little more variety in that way.




Thanks. 

Yes, I would say there are lots more of these typ of things in the B2 Clarity Expansion, and B2 Duo Den expansion. They are not always explicitly named "scoring stage" however, as since B2 is an abstract (or more pure math) design, names like Hall, Chamber, Stage, etc. are all just loose categories. I would argue the same is true for most other algo verbs too whether they care to admit it or not... :wink:


----------



## Andrew Souter (Dec 3, 2013)

BTW... Speaking of algo verbs in scoring work:

Awesome new 2CAudio interview with leading Hollywood composer/ochestrator/arranger Joseph Trapanese:

http://www.2caudio.com/network/artists/JosephTrapanese







Joseph talks about his work on Oblivion with M83, Tron Legacy with Daft Punk, The Bourne Ulimatum with Moby, offers very valuable insights into reverb use in major films, hints at a few plot spolilers and more! :D 

(and this is kind of cool/ironic b/c I remember commenting on another thread here some time ago, about liking the Oblivion score a lot, not knowing that we were used in it at the time...)

Additionally, Joseph has created 11 custom presets for Aether that he designed and used extensively on Tron Uprising and Oblivion. In rare generosity he has decided to share these presets with the community to give everyone a peak behind the curtain and show off some of the sounds that are being used on Hollywood's most epic productions. Thanks so much Joseph! We love you work! 

So happy holidays: 11 free Aether presets that were used on some seriously epic projects:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... resets.zip


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome! Too bad he didn't use b2 and shared some presets for this reverb  Love the Tron Legacy OST a lot!

Marco

PS: Nice to hear I'm not alone with this opinion -> Quote: "I write in Logic but am considering a switch. Not sure. Apple unfortunately has left the pro market in the cold."


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 3, 2013)

One question: Could there be any reason to get Aether as well if I already own b2 (loving it  ) (Or is b2 some kind of "Aether on steroids" already...?)

thx
Marco


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 3, 2013)

If you are a Cubase freak, Steinberg RoomWorks is a great reverb... !


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 3, 2013)

Gunther,

Room works is no match for 2C audio IMHO.


Tanuj.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Dec 4, 2013)

marcotronic @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> One question: Could there be any reason to get Aether as well if I already own b2 (loving it  ) (Or is b2 some kind of "Aether on steroids" already...?)
> 
> thx
> Marco




Yes, absolutely. Aether and B2 are designed to compliment each other, not replace one another.

Some people prefer one more than the other--they are both equally popular. Some people use both all the time.

Aether is comprised of two "engines" like B2, but Aether has the ER engine, and the LR engine. The ER engine in Aether is like a completely separate product almost. It has NOTHING at all to do with B2 (or Breeze or the LR engine in Aether). It is more like a physically modeled, ray-traced, acoustic space modeler. It is based on real physical geometry and construction materials, and absorption coeffs, and surface diffusions, dispersion, etc. etc. I.e. is it modeled after physical space to be realistic. Of course sizes can be huge which pushes things deep into FX territory, but it is still based on a physical design.

The Aether LR engine offers some things B2 does not also:

1) Attack/Sustain/Spread: Aether can achieve longer perfectly smooth attack envelops compared to B2 (unless B2 is using full Cascade config, in which case you would loose the ERs)

2) Aether has parametric EQ and Damping, which allows you to sculpt exact decay profiles very specifically.

3) Aether has Mid-Side modes

4) Aether has different spatialization behavior

5) Aether has different modulation type/character


Last but not least, design philosophy is different between B2 and Aether: Aether is designed to appeal to everyone, and IMHO is designed to be easy to use without much knowledge or time with the manual. It allows you to think in common physical terms and use macros etc. 

B2 is "closer to math". It is less abstracted. It is a more selfish design in that it is the type of design that I am personally excited about using and exploring and asking "what if...?" in. It functions as a test-bed to explore new alg and component ideas in. It is modular for this purpose. We don't care as much about taking risks in B2 b.c if we add something that is too CPU intensive for most people, or opaque in terms of its functionality without me giving deep tech descriptions that we might prefer to keep private... ....if we add anything like this, it will almost certainly be a modular option. If it is too much for a user's CPU resources, or technical level, it does not have any negative effect on the rest of the design, as it can simply be turned off. Thus it is a platform for nerds like Denis and I to explore our wildest fantasies about spatial processing and give access to the bleeding edge to whomever wants it, while at the same time still having a very stable and solid production tool that can be used in the real world when facing real deadlines.

IMHO, all of our reverb clients should eventually be Perfect Storm customers. Maybe not on day one exactly--start wherever you like--but eventually I think it is desirable to have them all. All of the products offer their own unique spin on things and they are all useful for different reasons... Often at the same time, in the same session.

Cross-grades to add a single product if you have at least one product always receive a $50 discount off the current price. So right now Adding Aether or B2 costs only $150 if you have Aether/B2/Breeze b/c of the holiday promo...

There are also upgrade paths to the full Perfect Storm 2.5 bundle.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's a 5-minute walk through of Verb Session with a brief VSL flute demo. This program is still on sale at 50% off.

http://youtu.be/BZYPJwxITB0


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot, Andrew, for the detailed comparison and info!

Marco


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 6, 2013)

vibrato @ Wed Dec 04 said:


> Gunther,
> 
> Room works is no match for 2C audio IMHO.
> 
> ...



Maybe, but the Lexicons are my favourites!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I hope this is not a stupid question and do not mean to derail the thread, but are you guys using these algorithmic reverbs you are after on all the orchestral libraries you own that have baked in room? and if yes can you tell the need/application for this?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 6, 2013)

DocMidi657 @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I hope this is not a stupid question and do not mean to derail the thread, but are you guys using these algorithmic reverbs you are after on all the orchestral libraries you own that have baked in room? and if yes can you tell the need/application for this?
> 
> ...



If you put it on the mains, it functions as a "glue" to pull everything together.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks Peter!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 6, 2013)

Verb session... Can't recommend it enough. Like audio butter. Awesome.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Dec 12, 2013)

Our good friend film/TV/Game composer Jeff Rona was kind enough to share with us his experiences using Aether and B2 in his scoring work in a short youTube video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqrp-_DLZkI (2CAudio VIP Client Story: Jeff Rona - YouTube)

Thanks so much Jeff! We really love you work!

Jeff Rona - IMDb


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 12, 2013)

Andrew Souter @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> Our good friend film/TV/Game composer Jeff Rona was kind enough to share with us his experiences using Aether and B2 in his scoring work...





> The Reverbs I've been most excited about were from 2CAudio....



Ditto... Aether was the first, and it changed my world, continued with B2B and Breeze.

Hi Andrew, long time...gonna write to you over the holidays.

Best
Georg


----------



## Andrew Souter (Dec 14, 2013)

G.R. Baumann @ Thu Dec 12 said:


> Andrew Souter @ Fri Dec 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Our good friend film/TV/Game composer Jeff Rona was kind enough to share with us his experiences using Aether and B2 in his scoring work...
> ...




Thanks Georg!

Look forward to hearing from you. Hope you are well! Happy holidays!


----------



## dp_audio (Dec 14, 2013)

I demo'd a few trial versions of some algo reverbs a few months ago, and I went with 2caudio Breeze, because it sounded best to my ears. I also really like the interface. So far, I've been super happy with it. It sounds gorgeous. Next time I'm in the market for reverbs, I'll look at 2ca's other stuff first.


----------



## Steve Steele (Dec 29, 2013)

Waves OneKnob Wetter is all one would ever need.


ok, seriously, I love Aether. That's my fave.

Valhalla too.
And MIRacle can be interesting


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 30, 2013)

Several days ago i bought the B2 rev plug.
I've been looking for reverb like this for almost 2 years now. It's fantastic but very CPU heavy.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 31, 2013)

Any special discount for the Aether ? B2 user asking 0oD


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 31, 2013)

Sebastian @ Tue Dec 31 said:


> Any special discount for the Aether ? B2 user asking 0oD



http://2caudio.com/promo/2013holiday/

Scroll down to the part where it says upgrades & crossgrades...


"Double discounts are currently available for all existing customers who would like to add to their collection. During the Winter Holiday Sale existing customers can apply the crossgrade discount to the already discounted price to save even more! If you have at least one 2CAudio product you can add B2 or Aether to your correction for only $149.95."


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 31, 2013)

Got it ! THANKS !


----------

